# Hollis Dive Computer Recall



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

-----------NEWS from CPSC-----------
U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
Office of Communications
4330 East West Highway, Bethesda, MD 20814, www.cpsc.gov
********************************************************
Recall Date: July 11, 2013
Recall Number: 13-236 

Hollis Recalls Digital Dive Computers Due to Drowning Hazard 

WASHINGTON, D.C.-Consumers should stop using this product unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Recall Summary

Name of Product: Hollis DG03 Dive Computers 

Hazard: The dive computer, when used with an optional integrated transmitter, can malfunction and display an incorrect tank pressure reading to the diver. A diver could unknowingly deplete their air supply based on the reading, resulting in drowning. 

Remedy: Repair

Consumer Contact: Hollis toll-free at (888) 383-3483 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. PT Monday through Friday, email at [email protected] or online at www.hollisgear.com and click Safety Notices for more information.

Photos available at: http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2013/Hollis-Recalls-Digital-Dive-Computers/


Recall Details

Units: About 1,000 

Description: The recall includes Hollis brand DG03 dive computers with serial numbers 100 through 1142 that may be used with integrated transmitters that monitor tank pressure. The round black 2-1/2 inch diameter computer has a digital screen and is worn on the diver's wrist like a watch. The name of the product, Hollis DG03, is printed on the front of the unit and the serial number is printed on the back of the unit. These computers allow scuba divers to measure the time and depth of a dive. Only dive computers with software labeled Revision 1A, viewed on the computer's display are included in the recall. 

Incidents/Injuries: Hollis has received two reports of dive computers malfunctioning. No injuries have been reported. 

Remedy: Consumers should stop using the recalled dive computers until the unit's operating system is upgraded to revision 1B. Consumers can download the upgrade from the firm's website or contact an authorized Hollis dealer for assistance. 

Sold at: Authorized Hollis dealers nationwide from July 2011 through May 2013 for about $500.

Manufacturer: Pelagic Pressure Systems, of San Leandro, Calif. 

Manufactured in: United States 



********************************************************

The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) is still interested in 
receiving incident or injury reports that are either directly related to a 
product recall or involve a different hazard with the same product. Please 
tell us about your experience with the product on SaferProducts.gov.

Media Contact
Please use the phone numbers below for all media requests.
Phone: (301) 504-7908
Spanish: (301) 504-7800

CPSC Consumer Information Hotline
Contact us at this toll-free number if you have questions about a recall:
800-638-2772 (TTY 301-595-7054)
Times: 8 a.m. ? 5:30 p.m. ET; Messages can be left anytime
Call to get product safety and other agency information and to report unsafe products.

-----------------------------

You are currently subscribed to the e-mail list "all" as: [email protected]

To unsubscribe, please do one of the following:
(1) go to http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Newsroom/Subscribe/ and use the on-line form or
(2) send a blank email to [email protected]gov

You can also go to http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Newsroom/Subscribe/ to change your 
subscription, or unsubscribe an old address and subscribe a new one.

This message is from the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (www.cpsc.gov),
an independent federal regulatory agency, located at 4330 East West 
Highway, Bethesda, MD 20814 Toll-free hotline: (800) 638-2772.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks Steve.....


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

You are welcome Clint. I'm not a diver but saw this and figured somebody on here might be interested.


----------

